# Some snowflakes patterns I liked (not mine)



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Not mine, found them on pinterest, but look lovely.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, lovely!!! Not mine either ???? unfortunately!!!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, thanks for posting these patterns. They wouldn't take long to make at all.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Those will make some lovely snowflakes. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Not mine, found them on pinterest, but look lovely.


I love these i embroider as well as knit so they would look lovely on a tea towel or even a sweater.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice ☺


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

These are very pretty; thank you for posting them.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Not mine, found them on pinterest, but look lovely.


Very nice, I like them and saved them to make.
Thank you for posting them. :sm24:


----------



## monoverde (Dec 21, 2017)

Okay. Usually knit but have been trying crochet a bit. The two snowflakes on the right, I managed. 
The other two have me confused on the arms. each chain has a single crochet in it. 
Is that another round that you add on after the arms, or some technique I haven't tripped over yet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

monoverde said:


> Okay. Usually knit but have been trying crochet a bit. The two snowflakes on the right, I managed.
> The other two have me confused on the arms. each chain has a single crochet in it.
> Is that another round that you add on after the arms, or some technique I haven't tripped over yet?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Those are Double crochets, the single is the dot.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

What does the symbol with the plus sign or cross above the oval shape stitch(chain?)

USA meanings

Line with line to form a T with diagonal line in the longer line is a double crochet

Taller ‘T’ with two diagonal lines in it is triple crochet. 
Oval shape symbol is a chain

Small dot shows where you connect chain or stitch to precious work

???? symbol with the plus sign or cross above the oval shape stitch(chain?)


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

monoverde said:


> Okay. Usually knit but have been trying crochet a bit. The two snowflakes on the right, I managed.
> The other two have me confused on the arms. each chain has a single crochet in it.
> Is that another round that you add on after the arms, or some technique I haven't tripped over yet?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am sorry, I told you that the dot was a single crochet, it is the slip stitch.
Here is a chart of the crochet symbols and their meaning.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## monoverde (Dec 21, 2017)

I think I asked my question wrong. Looking at the bottom two snowflake. The arms are similar except the one on the left has single crochets around the arms. Are those added as another round, or as you chain somehow?


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

monoverde said:


> I think I asked my question wrong. Looking at the bottom two snowflake. The arms are similar except the one on the left has single crochets around the arms. Are those added as another round, or as you chain somehow?


They are another round worked in the picot round.


----------



## monoverde (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks. Adding the picot in the round with the single crochets makes sense. I thought they were added with the chains like the upper right one.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH for posting the crochet symbol chart! I looked at a book of doilies at the library, saw all these mystery symbols, decided it wasn't anything I could figure out. Now, with this chart, I just might try the posted snowflake patterns.


----------



## monoverde (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. They are looking like snowflakes now! In hindsight, yellow yarn is not a great choice for snow related projects


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

You forgot to stay away from the Yellow Snow. :sm02:
Have fun making them. :sm02:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

monoverde said:


> Thanks for the advice. They are looking like snowflakes now! In hindsight, yellow yarn is not a great choice for snow related projects


But golden-colored works... Hm, I thought I had some pictured to show - but looks like I've forgotten to take picture of any single gold one...


----------



## painting-with yarn (Dec 4, 2018)

Not getting emails


----------



## painting-with yarn (Dec 4, 2018)

Need to redo email address to join


----------

